# Looking for breeder of performance breed goldens



## Linda Lee

I compete in agility and rally obedience . Mainly agility. I'm doing research at moment . Looking for a breed show type golden that can do agility. I have a 2 year old now I'm competing with but he struggles with jumping and still hates the teeter other then that he's great . Any breeders in pa, Nj area? I know about Gaylan's already , any others? (Reputable breeders)


----------



## Megora

Something you can do is go to the Dog Show Scores website and look up dogs competing by breed or you can check shows near you to see the names behind the dogs doing very well. 

It's not going to tell you the whole story about the dogs, the breeders, you still will have to verify clearances and make sure you like what you see with the dogs. 

I've never actually gone about looking for a puppy based on performance breedings, as I'm unsure if I could HANDLE owning a performance bred pup. My youngest is a conformation bred little guy and he's a handful as it is.  

But if I were actually thinking about getting a dog with the proven lineage behind him to stack the deck in my favor, as far as obedience.... I would be spending a lot of time on Infodog and Dog Show Scores looking up those successful dogs out there and tracking down where they came from.


----------



## Loisiana

If I'm understanding correctly, you are looking for conformation lines that would also be successful at agility? If so I wouldn't put Gaylans in that category.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Not in your area, but Docmar Goldens immediately comes to mind. DocMar Goldens - Golden Retrievers & Havanese -  Duluth MN
Very good looking, very talented dogs. Very nice person, too.


----------



## Megora

I missed the conformation reference..... 

That does narrow your options down considerably......  though I do know people who have show goldens who absolutely LOVE running in agility. Here in MI one gorgeous guy who unfortunately passed away (14 years old) was Beau (Meadowpond's Grand Beaujolais). 

Are you just looking for that 'type'? Like this? Pedigree: MACH4 PACH U-CDX Starburst's If Only CDX RE MXB2 MJB2 MXP3 MXPB MJP3 MJPB PAX CCA ADHF


----------



## Selli-Belle

We got our little (actually not so little anymore) from Pat Lindquist of Calliope Goldens. She has a litter on the ground right now. I don't know if she has any available though. Pat does not have a website but I can send you her email address if you want (I don't want to publish it openly).


----------



## Selli-Belle

Hula is the Mom of the litter.


----------



## Selli-Belle

There is also Mirasol Goldens in New Hampshire.


----------



## rhondas

@ Selli - Belle

If this is the correct Hula: Pedigree: Calliope's Whirling Hula Hoops

her sire turned 1 year old a month after she was born so he was bred at 11months old. So his clearances that are listed had to be done a year after her birth.


----------



## Selli-Belle

rhondas said:


> @ Selli - Belle
> 
> If this is the correct Hula: Pedigree: Calliope's Whirling Hula Hoops
> 
> her sire turned 1 year old a month after she was born so he was bred at 11months old. So his clearances that are listed had to be done a year after her birth.


Rhondas, you are right. I did not notice that. I never asked Pat about that litter although our Duge is out of the same female. It may be an oops litter, maybe not.


----------



## murphy1

Murphy is from Beau Geste in Massachusettes. His half brother Manny (Beau Geste Being Ramiroz) is supposedly a super star. They share the same father Beau Gest If Then Else.
I've seen a thread about Manny, maybe you can check it out. Good Luck!


----------



## Linda Lee

I just realized I know who ray is from mirasol goldens. I'd see & talk to him at agility trials all the time few years ago when I ran my lab. I just started doing akc again this year and he was at last two trials I was at. Right under my nose the whole time ! Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Linda Lee

What state is Breeder: Patricia Lindquist from?? I'm not able to get a pup right now, I'm just researching for later. Thanks


----------



## Selli-Belle

She is in Massachusetts! I was on sudafed and benedryl when I posted yesterday and that scrambles my mind so I misread the state you asked about.


----------



## sterregold

Golly-G (Teri Poetker, Maryland) and Honeybee (Melissa Goodman DVM, I think near Philadelphia) are other kennels that produce good looking dogs that are also great workers.


----------



## AmbikaGR

sterregold said:


> Golly-G (Teri Poetker, Maryland) and Honeybee (Melissa Goodman DVM, I think near Philadelphia) are other kennels that produce good looking dogs that are also great workers.


Teri Poetker is no longer in MD. She is in the process of completing her move to Ohio. Her email contact is still the same but she is not one of those who checks it on a regular basis. 
As to breeders who breed true to the standard and dogs do well in agility. What you want is the breeder that breeds dogs that fit the standard and are biddable. The rest will usually follow with proper training. JMHO


----------



## Linda Lee

Actually I don't know mirasol breeder. Someone gave me wrong name. Going back to gaylens , I keep reading her site and she does use breed ch. as sires. I see some very nice dogs. I like her honesty too. 
I think there's some golly g dogs competing in my area.


----------



## Selli-Belle

rhondas said:


> @ Selli - Belle
> 
> If this is the correct Hula: Pedigree: Calliope's Whirling Hula Hoops
> 
> her sire turned 1 year old a month after she was born so he was bred at 11months old. So his clearances that are listed had to be done a year after her birth.


I recently got an email from Pat about this litter, it was an oops litter and she had oops as a litter theme!


----------



## Prism Goldens

This gal just bred her bitch to Hudson and is at the corner of CT and MA- she does agility and Rally ob- Aquinna Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Sturbridge, Massachusetts and has all her clearances in place of course.


----------



## Goldngirl01

*Multi talented ...*

Just to let the group know...not only have I produced many top Breed Champions, but I also produce multi-talented working Goldens that EXCEL in every venue from Master Hunters, OTCH Obedience, MACH Agility, CHTrackers, Rally & just as important, Therapy & Service dogs. I have so many inquiries that believe I only sell to conformation homes...not even companion homes. NOT true!! _"I value my companion/pet homes as much or more than my top show/working homes...." Chris/Eldorado Goldens_


----------



## MercyMom

Way to go!:You_Rock_


----------



## GoldensGirl

Linda Lee said:


> I compete in agility and rally obedience . Mainly agility. I'm doing research at moment . Looking for a breed show type golden that can do agility. I have a 2 year old now I'm competing with but he struggles with jumping and still hates the teeter other then that he's great . Any breeders in pa, Nj area? I know about Gaylan's already , any others? (Reputable breeders)


Welcome to the Forum!

If you haven't found the pup of your dreams, you might take a look at Lycinan, located in Maryland north of Baltimore. They produce beautiful dogs that compete in a variety of areas. The dogs are smart, energetic, and well socialized. I have a three year old female from them and she's an absolute sweetheart.

As luck would have it, they had two litters born in December, so the timeline might work for you.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ljilly28

Erica Ferland has the second youngest MACH golden in history, and another beauty who is, I think MACH4. They are both from conformation lines, both in the Agility Hall Of Fame, and Kipling recently sired a litter. His grandfathers are Coach on one side and Robin on the other. Teller is a dog always on my short list for Lush. I am not sure if all the Kip puppies are placed by now, but this is a great person with whom to network about what you are looking for. Magica Golden Retrievers: Agility, Obedience, Conformation and Training. She is a member here, but doenst visit often.


MACH4 Can. CH SunKissed Light and Magic CD RN MJG2 MXC OF NAP NJP CCA ADHF CGC CGN 
MACH Karnerblue Magica Storyteller MXB MJB CGC ADHF BA-Senior


----------



## AmberSunrise

Here is a Kipling litter if you are looking at him. I am unsure if any pups are available but Claudette is thrilled with the pups so far 

Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Litters


----------



## Ljilly28

Thanks! That is the litter I meant. I bet people were lined up around the blocks for those guys, but they seem to be just what the OP might want. I have serious thoughts about breeding Lush to Teller in the future, bc he is such an incredible dog. People always say how Lassie and Rin Tin Tin are just fiction, but Teller comes mighty close. He is such a special dog.


----------

